# Basement Window leaking



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Slope the area (grade)and all the grade around it away from the home so that the rain water drains away from the home's foundation (and the window). 
Also, replace the window and the inspect or replace the frame around it, if needed. Install a well/window cover as you listed too.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Does the window well drain into the weeping tile?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Next time it rains go outside and see exactly where the water is coming from and how it is getting into your window well. That will tell you what to fix.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

suze0220 said:


> So, everytime it rains my basement window leaks and i have a swimming pool in my basement that runs to the drain which ofcourse is on the other side of the room. its unfinished thank goodness but i need to know what i can do to fix this problem. i was told that my dowspout was clear but there is never water coming out of it when it rains. also water collects on the side of the house and creates a pool as well. i dont have a window well cover, which i plan on purchasing but im not sure if that will help or not. The leak is at the bottom of the window and if you look out it you can see water sitting inside. Plus the window is coming out a little at the top if you pull on it. please any suggestions.... thanks :no:


 
You said water is never coming out of your downspout. INVESTIGATE THIS!!!!! the water IS going somewhere.

As far as the window, Silicone caulk all around the wondow. Make sure that it is totally dry before you caulk it.

Best bet is to repair or replace the window so it is not "coming out at the top"


----------



## wildhuman (Sep 9, 2008)

now my not more than 1 year new house also has similar problem: when there is rain(not so heavy), every thing is ok; when *watering *grass, I guess my windows have problem. I think once water go to windows and drop into windows frame, then there will be water between windows and concrete wall;

and now I put one bottle water directly drop into windows frame to test my thought. and I found some water leak outside, some water leak inside my basement.

what should I do? my builder said only seal around windows from outside and I shouldn't test window's leaking using a bowl water because there never is so much water and some words. but I think the window has problem, there must be some gap or space in window frame; the builder should reinstall window. 

can anybody give me some advice?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

suze0220 said:


> So, everytime it rains my basement window leaks and i have a swimming pool in my basement that runs to the drain which ofcourse is on the other side of the room. its unfinished thank goodness but i need to know what i can do to fix this problem. i was told that my dowspout was clear but there is never water coming out of it when it rains. also water collects on the side of the house and creates a pool as well. i dont have a window well cover, which i plan on purchasing but im not sure if that will help or not. The leak is at the bottom of the window and if you look out it you can see water sitting inside. Plus the window is coming out a little at the top if you pull on it. please any suggestions.... thanks :no:


Basement windows are offered a sort of protection from the weather just where they're located. There is usually little or no direct contact from rain. If the window well is filling up and water is getting higher then the window sill, that's another issue. As Atlantic has already stated, you need to have the slope of the ground fall away from the house. This way water will not accumulate against the foundation and get into the window wells from below or on the side. As a backup to an extreme weather condition, you could install the correct type of sump pump to handle the water if it did get in.
I've set up a few of these for my customers over the years. No two were exactly the same.
Ron


----------



## Conrads (Jul 26, 2009)

*leaking Window*

Your window well is filling up and water is seaping through the bottom of your window. You have to dig up the well. Probably replace the drain going to the weeping tile. replace new gravel up to the top of the well drain. Don.t bury it. Calk around all seams.


----------



## Tom the Dabbler (Aug 7, 2011)

*Me Too*

I have tried to deal with this problem for years, not yet entirely successfully. First of all, check your gutters - if they are clogged, the water may overflow into your window wells. Secondly, the basement windows here in the middle of the country are not intended to be watertight to standing water such as in a full window well. They are raintight and the wells are not supposed to fill up with water. I have tried running drain tile from each of the wells to a sump with a pump. This works until the pump breaks or the pipes clog up. Has anybody tried a French well? Is anything made to mount inside under the window to catch any water that might seep through? This would be a good backup to have.


----------

